# Paint Peeling



## jhomer94 (Sep 5, 2018)

My 2012 Frontier has a paint application defect. Nissan Consumer affairs refuses to assist despite the local dealers appeal and recommendation.



















And video showing how easy it peels...

https://youtu.be/AXXwQ62B8iw

Anyone else with this defect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Do you live where there is a lot of Ice, Snow, and Freezing Weather? Do you wash your Truck useing High Pressure Soap and Hot Water?

I have noticed that the paint on my '13 White Frontier Chip's easier than the '93 Hardbody that I had,, but nothing like your's. 

Might have something to do with the Color,, but looks like the paint just didn't stick very good to the primer, however I believe that I can also see where a little bit of the primer came off as well,, which would indicate possibly high pressure water, and/or Ice Snow Sticking to the Paint and being pulled off or something related.

I feel bad for you though, and hope you somehow get satisfaction out of this,

Good Luck


----------



## jhomer94 (Sep 5, 2018)

I live in an area where temperatures rarely drop below 32 during the winter and only occasionally rise above 95 in the summer. We do get a fair amount of overcast skies in Portland OR but hardly ever receive a rainfall that dumps like most of the country. It's more of a constant drizzle. I don't use a pressure washer but occasionally go through an automated car wash. The same car wash that my three other vehicles (all older) also visit a few times each year and they have never had any paint damage. Two local body shops assessed the paint and both stated the quality (or lack of) in the manufacturing process of applying the paint and/or the primer not being applied correctly causes this type of peeling. Both said it will continue to spread since it's already peeling in 5 different areas around the truck. No primer has come off yet but the coloring is different in the pictures where the paint most recently flaked/peeled off. 

The local dealership has be great to work with and even submitted a recommendation to Nissan Consumer Affairs (along with an appeal to have a Nissan Tech fly out to assess the issue) but Nissan refuses stating due to the mileage (53K) they are no longer obligated to do anything to assist. Not even to determine why this has happened. I asked the dealer for a fair trade in value toward a new Nissan truck but their offer was $13K when they has a very similar truck on their lot with over 100K miles selling at $19K. I don't blame them for not wanting to absorb this issue but it does indicate to me they too believe the entire truck will need to be stripped and repainted.

Such a frustrating situation (I'm not irate, that doesn't help) as I've loved the quality, feel, style, and reliability of the Nissan vehicles I've owned.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jhomer94 said:


> I live in an area where temperatures rarely drop below 32 during the winter and only occasionally rise above 95 in the summer. We do get a fair amount of overcast skies in Portland OR but hardly ever receive a rainfall that dumps like most of the country. It's more of a constant drizzle. I don't use a pressure washer but occasionally go through an automated car wash. The same car wash that my three other vehicles (all older) also visit a few times each year and they have never had any paint damage. Two local body shops assessed the paint and both stated the quality (or lack of) in the manufacturing process of applying the paint and/or the primer not being applied correctly causes this type of peeling. Both said it will continue to spread since it's already peeling in 5 different areas around the truck. No primer has come off yet but the coloring is different in the pictures where the paint most recently flaked/peeled off.
> 
> The local dealership has be great to work with and even submitted a recommendation to Nissan Consumer Affairs (along with an appeal to have a Nissan Tech fly out to assess the issue) but Nissan refuses stating due to the mileage (53K) they are no longer obligated to do anything to assist. Not even to determine why this has happened. I asked the dealer for a fair trade in value toward a new Nissan truck but their offer was $13K when they has a very similar truck on their lot with over 100K miles selling at $19K. I don't blame them for not wanting to absorb this issue but it does indicate to me they too believe the entire truck will need to be stripped and repainted.
> 
> Such a frustrating situation (I'm not irate, that doesn't help) as I've loved the quality, feel, style, and reliability of the Nissan vehicles I've owned.


JHomer,

I understand now,, and do believe that Nissan is Dropping the Ball.

I believe that I would go through Small Claim's Court and see if you can recover at least some of the cost to get your Frontier back up to snuff.

As a Plan B, Nissan Consumer Affair's will give you a Loyalty Discount ie a VPP Discount on a New Nissan. I know that you are really soured with Nissan about this though and can understand why you may not want to deal with another Nissan.

I had a White '93 Hardbody that I drove for 20 year's and the paint held up good on that truck. I had a good experience with the '93, that I got another Nissan Truck ie a White '13 Frontier also new, 5 year's ago. So far the paint is holding up good,,but I don't believe that the paint is as good as the paint was on the '93 Hardbody. I do hand wash mine with a Wash/Wax WalMart's Brand,, and every 3 to 4 month's use Meguiar's Cleaner Wax.

If you do wish to get a New Frontier, I do believe that Nissan Consumer Affair's may give you a really good VPP, if you Politely explain the situation. You may or may not want to wait until you've gone though Small Claim's.

I think that the Small Claim's Judge will look favorably on you, if you Calmly and Deliberately Explain with Very Good Photo's of your Paint Damage and also explain how you take very good care of your Nissan Truck.

A Vehicle is supposed to be sold with the understanding that it will serve the Owner with at least some Expected use as intended. Even though it is not a Rust Through Situation,, it is a Severe Depreciation Factor that the Manufacturer should be expected to address Fairly.

I've heard that the different Color's has something to do with the paint problem,, but I don't know. I like White and that's why I insisted on another White Nissan Truck. They asked me what color I wanted,, and I said,, Any Color as long as it was White.  Some people don't like White,, but I like white because it repell's heat good, is easy for other motorist's to see, and I think that White Vehicle's last longer if taken good care of,, and if driven with care, will stay out of accident's more, because they are easier to see.

Don't get me wrong though, Blue is one of my favorite color's and if I couldn't get a White Truck,, Blue would be my next choice. I had to drive 125 mile's to get the White '13 SVV6 KC Frontier that I have now,, and so far it has been a good truck,, but it's still early to judge how good of a truck that it will be.

I wish all the Good Luck for you in this situation and Hope that you will come out in the end without too much of a loss.


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

hate to say it - but the problem is you're trying to keep that truck clean. I have a 2005, and it's been washed maybe twice in the last 5 years. Paint is still in almost perfect condition! However - I should note that when it is raining really hard - I will drive really fast to help beat the dirt down.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

netxtown said:


> hate to say it - but the problem is you're trying to keep that truck clean. I have a 2005, and it's been washed maybe twice in the last 5 years. Paint is still in almost perfect condition! However - I should note that when it is raining really hard - I will drive really fast to help beat the dirt down.


NetxTown,

I think I may have seen Your's in the WalMart parking lot; Is it the one that has Caked On Brake Dust all over the Wheel's? Driveing Really Fast in Hard Rain is a Great Recipe for HydroPlaneing into the Ditch or other Vehicle's that are shareing the Road with you.

I try to keep my Nissan Truck Clean,, but I hand wash mine with WalMart's wash and wax,, and wax it every 3 to 4 month's with Meguiar's Cleaner/Wax. That's the way that I cared for the '93 Hardbody for 20 year's and didn't have any paint peeling, but I did do a lot of touch up's for Bug's and other stuff that hit the truck. It sure paid off when it came time to sell the '93 Hardbody.

High Pressure car wash's can take the paint off, cause I've seen that happen.

Me personally, I've alway's been taught to keep the paint clean, but I also grew up on a Farm,, and know what a Farm Work Truck has to go through, so I can't judge other's that don't have the time, or don't want to keep their Truck clean,, as it show's up the Dent's too much.

I guess it boil's down to the intended purpose and the desired Resale Value


----------



## Tammea (Oct 18, 2021)

We are having the same issue with our 2012 Frontier. I have seen a lot of posts with problems with the blue paint. Why aren’t they addressing this?


----------

